

Shitcoin: a Modest Proposal - micaeked
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=988

======
cmccabe
Or, you could just use a credit card, where they already do all this stuff.

Someone's pointy hair is showing here.

~~~
asciilifeform
Someone clearly doesn't get the point of decentralized cryptocurrencies. Don't
worry, you're in good company (most of mankind.)

